# Barrel trimmer trouble



## Nate Bos (Mar 13, 2014)

Morning all,
I just bought a barrel trimmer kit and tried it last night but it is not working for me. I am using it in a hand drill with the pen blank in a vice. When I trim the blank the barrel trimmer jumps up and down a little, just enough that there will be ugly gaps when I finish the pen. Is the problem sharpness? or do I have to use it in the drill press?

thanks!
Nate


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 13, 2014)

Is the cutter loose and sliding back and forth on the bit shaft ? If so, slide the bit in further until the trimmer is snug against the prongs of the drill chuck. If you are using it on a hardwood, you may just need to go very slow n take lil bites. The cutter could be dull?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 13, 2014)

Do you have the right size sleeve in. Sounds like you are using maybe a 7mm in a larger tube


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 13, 2014)

I've had a few cutters that want to do that on materials with different densities like a soft spot or pronounced difference between the layers, I've found having a very sharp trimmer and going with lighter pressure can help, what type/species of blanks are you trying to trim?


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 13, 2014)

I use my barrel trimmer in my drill press to apply enough pressure on the blank end to avoid the end mill from bouncing around on top of the blank depending on the type of material.

Les


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I trim my blanks on the lathe. I was using a trimmer kit until I screwed up a real nice blank last year. No problems since changing to the lathe and sanding the ends.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 13, 2014)

The barrel trimmers I've used have had a setscrew to fasten the cutter to the guide and I've not had an issue with it bouncing around.

Another way to trim them (similar to the lathe) is that if you have one of those rotary bench sanders is to clamp a fence down that's perpendicular to the wheel and sand them that way.

Just be careful when you're trimming as some kits are very sensitive to the tube length and if you get it a little too short the pen won't work correctly. This may apply more to click pens than the "turning" pens but still worth taking care.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 13, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I trim my blanks on the lathe. I was using a trimmer kit until I screwed up a real nice blank last year. No problems since changing to the lathe and sanding the ends.
> 
> Ray


You are using a sander on the lathe? How do you set it up? I was using the barrel trimmer on the lathe and goin slow but found the tube was gettin to hot and coming out on some of the blanks


----------



## ButchC (Mar 13, 2014)

I saw a tip that I use. I use it on the drill press. I guess you could set it up on the lathe also.

Take a hole punch and punch a hole in a piece of coarse grit sandpaper (80-100 grit works well). Take the cutter off of the barrel trimmer, glue/tape the sandpaper to the non-cutting end of the barrel trimmer, trim round, and re-install on the shaft with the sandpaper down. The sandpaper allows you to very slowly creep up on the correct tube length, and ensure a perpendicular end on your blank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 13, 2014)

The best thing to do with a barrel trimmer is to put it together walk outside and chunk it as far as you can. They are nothing but problems. Check this link out and do what Longbeard is doing. If you have any question you can ask him (he is a WB member) or me. I havent looked back since I started doing this on my lathe.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/ca-finish-tube-end-cleanup-s-120558/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 13, 2014)

Well bean my hand is hurt I can't throw it.  But after looking at that I my kick it and I just ordered the carbide cutter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Tony here is what mine looks like. I machined a little pad for the paper. Some people use a dowel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 13, 2014)

This is what I use for squaring pan ends.
Works great for me.

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Tools/MT2OakSandingMill.jpg

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate Bos (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow, great thread! thanks for all the replies guys! I think I will try what ButchC said with the sand paper.

Thanks!
Nate


----------

